

Grsecurity: Important Notice Regarding Public Availability of Stable Patches - andor
http://grsecurity.net/announce.php

======
jmnicolas
Any idea of the company that should not be named ? I was thinking about Google
but in this case they might have used "mobile" instead of "embedded" Linux.

~~~
gandarojin
One of the companies might be Wind River (Intel). The description in the
announcement fits that forum post quite accurately:
[https://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3713](https://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3713)

